# Cabin In the Woods - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=9346[/img] *Title: Cabin In The Woods
Starring: Chris Hemsworth, Kristen Connolly, Anna Hutchison, Fran Kranz, Jesse Williams
Directed by: Joss Whedon
Written by: Joss Whedon, Drew Goddard
Studio: Lionsgate
Rated: R
Runtime: 95 minutes
Blu-Ray Release Date: September 18th, 2012* 
*Movie:* :4.5stars:
*Video:* :4stars:
*Audio:* :4.5stars: 
*Extras:* :4stars: 
*HTS Overall Score:*86




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=9347[/img]*Summary*
Let me start by saying that if you go into “Cabin in the Woods” expecting a traditional horror flick, you are going to be sorely disappointed. “Cabin” is not traditional, but rather a satire (in the truest sense of the word) of the horror genre as a whole. When people imagine satire, their first mental image is something goofy and spoof like, such as the Scary Movie films. Instead, think of what the original “Scream” movie did for the slasher genre. “Cabin in the Woods” mixes zany situations and every horror cliche in the book into a witch’s cauldron and spews out something completely different than anything seen before. I came out of the theater thinking to myself, “Man, that was a good movie”; after about an hour or so of mulling, I came to the conclusion that it wasn’t just a “great” movie, it was a fantastic movie, even flat out brilliant! Instead of becoming a parody or farce of the horror genre, Joss Whedon lovingly creates a film that truly mocks, dissects and honors the horror film genre in one stroke. 

Now I’m going to have to keep the description of the film a little vague in parts, as describing a lot of the movie will expose major plot points. However, what I can tell you is that the film does not start with your typical introduction of victimized teenagers and a menacing figure out to wreak havoc upon their unsuspecting lives. Instead, we are introduced to two nerdy office geeks talking about baby proofing their house and discussing which department, of whatever mysterious corporation they work for, will “win” in this year. From there, it shoots us into the lives of five teens. First introduced are Dana (Connolly), the nerdy bookworm who’s just gotten over an affair with a college professor; Jules (Hutchison), her appealing friend; and Jules’s boyfriend Curt (Hemsworth), a handsome athlete. Deciding that it’s time for a getaway to their uncle’s cabin, the friends meet up with the last of five: Holden (Jesse Williams) the sweet gentleman who’s been setup with Dana; and Marty (Fran Kranz), the pot smoking hippy buddy. Looks like we have all the cliché’s present: the nerdy girl, the easy chick, the hunky jock, the stupid dope, and the sweet good ole boy.

With a fanfare of excitement, the group of friends travels to the cabin only to meet a mysterious old man warning them away in typical horror fashion. Nonplussed, the group arrives at the cabin and settles in and starts to nestle themselves into the roles for which they were built. Now we start to see from where the true terror comes: it appears that our nerdy office geeks have a vested interest in our heroes (or shall we say victims?) and will stop at nothing to see their mission fulfilled. 


[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=9348[/img]Now, without revealing anything else about the actual inner machinations of the film, you must understand that all that has happened up until this point has been an introduction, both to the characters and to the film itself. What happens next is Joss reveling in his little game of taking every horror cliché and cringe worthy moment relevant to EVERY horror movie ever created and completely turns them on their ears. I was honestly surprised at both the simultaneous subtlety and brazenness of the film. Veteran horror hounds will recognize ingenious references to other famous horror movies and television shows. Some are extremely inconspicuous, while others twisted just outside of recognition where you have to re-watch the film to catch them. At the same time, Joss blatantly walks up to the staple plot devices of a horror movie, slaps them in the faces, and then baits them with a piece of meat to come out and play again. All of this culminating with a half an hour finale that is both unexpected and absolutely amazing. One MUST, and I repeat MUST, recognize that “Cabin in the Woods” is NOT a true horror film. Anyone going in thinking they are going to be regaled with the classic cheese of a horror movie will need to adjust their glasses and go in with an open mind over what they are about to see. 





*Rating:* 

Rated R for strong bloody horror violence and gore, language, drug use and some sexuality/nudity



*Video* :4stars:

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=9345[/img] The video for “Cabin” was excellent to say the least. The film was covered in a fine layer of grain that was exceptionally pleasing for something as gritty and horror grounded as “Cabin." The grain was nice and pronounced, but never intrusive or obstructing fine detail. The film’s color scheme was covered in a dark shroud of black and yellowish hues, but at the same time, primary colors shone through brightly. Curt’s red shirt was pronounced and bright, while the blues and greens of the murky forest shone through even all the darkness surrounding them. The contrast was turned down intentionally it seems. Both in the theater and in my own home theater, the picture was clean and sharp, but always very dark and inky, shadows blending the lines between character and background to the point where you had to strain to differentiate the two at times. Being intentional, it serves to create a more murky and creepy atmosphere, but at the same time it can be annoying struggling to see the fine shadow detail that’s being obscured. Facial detail, although dark at times, is excellent and every crease, crevice and curve of every character is there for all to see. I was surprised to see a film stay so dark, yet detailed at the same time in terms of its close-ups. 






*Audio* :4.5stars:

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=9344[/img] Audio-wise, we have yet another winner. Voices are centered in the center channel exactly as they should be. Dynamic range is good without being overly pronounced. The voices and sound effects blend nicely without the dialogue being too low and sound effects overpowering what the actors are saying. Channel separation is one of the best I’ve heard in a long time. Footsteps thump solidly from every direction, a whirling chain scythes through the air splitting from front to rears with exceptional clarity, and the drip drip of falling water in the forest is heard with pinpoint accuracy. Joss did an excellent job choosing a score that was unique, artful and creepy all at once. There is no generic 70’s sounding mono music to warn us that a bad guy is creeping up behind the unsuspecting teens, but rather the score floods its way into the audience, creating a mood of suspense and horror without coming right out and giving everything away, as can be so common. Finally, we get to the LFE. As I’m watching the movie I’m wondering, “Where is the bass? I remember the movie having a bit more 'punch' to it." While subtle and definitely present, it just didn’t seem to rock my socks off. However, once we get around the ½ way point with the “underground scenes” (you’ll KNOW what I’m talking about when you get to it) the bass goes off the charts. Soon LFE is being thrown around fast and furious, driving DEEP and LOW. Very rarely have I heard my THT subs actually strain trying to get that low, definitely low enough that the hairs on the back of my arm were vibrating from the air pressure. A great great soundtrack that is only marred , in my opinion, by the LACK of impressive bass for the first ½ of the movie. 





[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=9343[/img]*Extras:* :4stars:

• It's Not What You Think: The Cabin in the Woods Bonus View Mode
• Audio Commentary with Writer/Director Drew Goddard and Writer/Producer Joss Whedon
• We Are Not Who We Are: Making The Cabin in the Woods 
• The Secret Secret Stash
• An Army of Nightmares: Makeup and Animatronic Effects 
• Primal Terror: Visual Effects
• Wonder-Con Q&A
• Theatrical Trailer









*Overall:* :4.5stars:

I went into the film not knowing what to truly expect, except that it was a satire of a horror film, and I came out completely blown away. Some may say I’m over-reacting, but “Cabin” is completely different than any other horror film ever created and truly a work of art - very evident is the loving care with which cliché’s and homages to other horror films are woven meticulously to create something truly unique and beautiful. By far one of the best entries into the horror genre (even though it isn’t a pure horror film) and something that I truly will be revisiting multiple times, “Cabin in the woods” is praised by critics and fans alike. Combine that with excellent audio and video scores, I have to highly recommend this film for any horror hound as well as anyone just looking for something different in a played out and very tired genre. 

*Buy Cabin In The Woods on Blu-ray*

*Recommendation: Watch It!​*


----------



## ozar (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the review, Mike! 

I've been straddling the fence on this one for a while but based on your review I'm going to give it a go and will report back after watching it.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the review Mike. Although I agree with your review we differ on the recommendation. To me this is an absolute buy and must have addition to any BR collection. Very original in its presentation and actually quite funny in several parts throughout the movie. I LOVED this movie!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm... I am not much on horror films. I don't like to jump too much, if you know what I mean. I may give this one a viewing, if I can get my wife to hold my hand. HA HA HA... that ain't never gonna happen cause she is terrified of Andy Griffith shows.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

lol, I totally agree, it's a must buy for me too. absolutely incredible film, I leave it as a must watch just becasue It's more of a must buy for horror hounds and a must watch AT THE LEAST, for everyone else 

and to Sonnie, I'd say it's at least worth a watch just for uniqueness alone. Especially if you're good at picking up the Irony that flows through it.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the review, I loved this movie! one of the few that I actually went to the theaters to see this year.
I have a few friends on facebook that posted that they hated the movie or were extremely disappointed by it but I think they were expecting traditional horror and just did not get the premise of the movie.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> Hmmm... I am not much on horror films. I don't like to jump too much, if you know what I mean. I may give this one a viewing, if I can get my wife to hold my hand. HA HA HA... that ain't never gonna happen cause she is terrified of Andy Griffith shows.


Ha ha ha ha :rofl:
Im not sure about this movie, I am also on the fence about seeing it even after the reviews I just dont know???


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I thoroughly enjoyed it! It was undoubtedly over the top and unrealistic with the premise but was executed so well that you just could not help but like it.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Great review. Right about watching it twice, one for watching the movie and than again for picking out the little details that are missed during the first viewing. My wife hates these movies but couldn't turn away from it so that says something right there.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for the review. I was just saying last night I needed some scary horror movies on my Netflix! added....


----------



## ozar (Feb 12, 2012)

I finally got around to watching this one but was disappointed with it the first time around. The second time watching it was much better, so maybe it was a mood thing. Definitely worth watching, and owning in my case!


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Mike,
Thanks for a great review (as usual). Watched it last night and really enjoyed it. I am on the fence about buying the blu-ray for multi-viewing now. I'm sure to watch it again. I guess I'll keep my eye out for a good sale!


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for the review. I want to get it because I've heard lots of great stuff about the audio/soundtrack quality, but I'm no good with scary movies. Maybe one day


----------



## bluemax_1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Fun movie. LOVE the LFE on the soundtrack. Liked the twists.

For the folks wondering if they should give it a whirl because they're not horror fans, let's just say that this isn't a typical horror movie.


Max


----------



## pyrohusband (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for the review. I have had this one for awhile and never goten around to watching it. Sounds like I need to sit down and enjoy.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't know why it has good reviews. The movie was boring with a stolen idea from Evil Dead!


----------



## bluemax_1 (Feb 14, 2011)

asere said:


> I don't know why it has good reviews. The movie was boring with a stolen idea from Evil Dead!


Did you actually watch the whole movie? Saying that the concept of the movie was stolen from Evil Dead means you completely missed the premise of the movie.


Max


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

asere said:


> I don't know why it has good reviews. The movie was boring with a stolen idea from Evil Dead!


I'd say the movie was anything but boring but to each his own.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

bluemax_1 said:


> Did you actually watch the whole movie? Saying that the concept of the movie was stolen from Evil Dead means you completely missed the premise of the movie.
> 
> 
> Max


A cabin in the woods and zombies instead of ghost or demons. Yes the idea is from Evil Dead now the plot is different. I guess I don't like comedy and horror combined. I'm old school more into slasher films that are (I know) completely different.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

don't forget that this was NOT supposed to be a horror movie. it was meant as a very blatant SATIRE on the entire horror genre that Joss loves but is totally sick of at the same time.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Alright... 

Mike, thanks for reviewing this one. I probably would have passed on it without you giving me a little nudge. I have a real love/hate going with horror flicks; I usually really enjoy them until the last 1/4 of movie and then ridiculousness of it all catches up to me and the movie loses my interest. I would have to say only a handful of horror movies have allowed me to truly free my mind and allow myself to be sucked-in (so to speak) from start to finish. And, even those movies have been met with their share of criticism by movie reviewers. It really seems that the horror genre is unique in that regard. It's a very personal experience that easily swayed by mood and setting --- and each individual's frame of mind when sit down to watch.

Okay, all that out of way.

I thoroughly enjoyed this movie. No doubt about it. 

******STOP READING NOW IF YOU HAVEN'T WATCHED THIS MOVIE**********

I think the conclusion (meaning the final minutes) left me a tiny bit disappointed. I would have preferred something amusing, such as the bloody couple smoking a joint being elevated up onto a busy New York street... stopping fast moving pedestrian traffic and drawing puzzled looks. But, that being said, the ending definitely fit into the rest of the last 1/4 of the movie where hell, that had been contained, seeped into "the real world" (if you could call their control center that) and began wrecking shop!


********* CONTINUE READING IF YOU HAVEN'T WATCHED THIS MOVIE***********


Overall the presentation of the movie was great. Excellent - EXCELLENT - sound. Great surround activity and directionality. Nicely placed music. And, contrary to the review (Mike --- and I don't mean this to be a criticism of your review ) I thought the emergence of the LFE in the second half of the movie was very appropriate and actually helped to build some suspense and momentum. If you're a bass-head, then you'll enjoy the second half of the movie. It gets REALLY hot and heavy in the end of the movie. I had to turn down the amp powering my bass shakers as it tripped the receiver!

The video, IMO, was nicely done. I agree with Mike's comments about how the shadowy darkness of the film helped to make it spooky. Same goes with the graininess. I'm not such a huge fan of films with kind of an amber or yellow saturation - which this definitely had - because it seems to make skin tones look a tad bit unnatural and makes a movie somewhat blurred (?) or cartoonish (?). That being said, there were enough close-ups of faces, etc, that lacked over-saturation that to keep me from fixating on it too much.

All-in-all, I would consider this film a must see and will definitely buy a copy to add to my collection.:T


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

27dnast said:


> Alright...
> 
> Mike, thanks for reviewing this one. I probably would have passed on it without you giving me a little nudge. I have a real love/hate going with horror flicks; I usually really enjoy them until the last 1/4 of movie and then ridiculousness of it all catches up to me and the movie loses my interest. I would have to say only a handful of horror movies have allowed me to truly free my mind and allow myself to be sucked-in (so to speak) from start to finish. And, even those movies have been met with their share of criticism by movie reviewers. It really seems that the horror genre is unique in that regard. It's a very personal experience that easily swayed by mood and setting --- and each individual's frame of mind when sit down to watch.
> 
> ...


I have never paid particular attention to this before so I am not sure I have seen it - is this used in the movie _In Time_ with Justin Timberlake? I thought I noticed a yellowish picture at some point but thought it had something to do with my screen (I was flashing it on a black wall at the time).


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

You know, I'm not sure. I watched In Time on my phone on a plane trip (which makes it less apparent). I've noticed it on several movies recently... At least on my set-up... Hangover 2 and Step Brothers both had tilt toward the yellows. Could be that my projector calibration has it projecting a warmer picture? After watching CITW, I went back to see if mike eluded to the yellow push in his review, and he did...

I wish I were more educated on filming techniques.


----------



## bluemax_1 (Feb 14, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> I have never paid particular attention to this before so I am not sure I have seen it - is this used in the movie _In Time_ with Justin Timberlake? I thought I noticed a yellowish picture at some point but thought it had something to do with my screen (I was flashing it on a black wall at the time).


Yes, it's used in 'In Time'. A lot of films use color timing (or color filters on the cameras themselves) to create a 'mood'. Blue is often used to emphasise cold, yellow for heat or desolation. The greenish cyan has also been popular lately for whatever reason.


Max


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks Max - now I know I am not just going crazy! :bigsmile:


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Holy cheese what an awesome movie. Imaginative, awesome looking and sounding. The second half shook my timbers...literally.


----------

